# Good time to go to Britain!



## Carol C (Jan 21, 2009)

The dollar is at a 7 year high against the pound. Too bad it's so cold right now...there are great airfare deals out there, and I might be tempted to go again!


----------



## short (Jan 21, 2009)

*Go for it!*

Carol,

We just got back from France.  Temps ranged from 20-45 while we were there but be had our jackets and warm clothes.

We walked through the American Cemetary and walked down to Omaha beach and saw not a single soul.  No traffic tie ups.  No crowds.

It would have been nicer in the spring but still worth the trip and no crowds.

2 Bus class FF tickets and 2 coach FF tickets one month out on the same flights except for one segment.  2 bookend weeks at the Marriott outside of Paris.

Short


----------



## sharon333 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sounds like a great time to  me. I will have to look into going soon.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 23, 2009)

Or buy a bunch of British pounds now, and use them later when you go.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2009)

British Air is running a special rate right now that includes 2 free nights (w/2 airfares) in a number of hotels.  The rate itself is discounted, as well.


----------



## Janie (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm going in mid-March--we got 5 nights at the Holiday Inn Regent's Park for $59/night on Hotwire.  OK, not the very poshest hotel in London, but great location and unbelievable price, compared to what we've been paying the past few years.


----------



## jmatias (Jan 24, 2009)

Hoc said:


> Or buy a bunch of British pounds now, and use them later when you go.



We are going on August.  Do you think this is a good idea?  

Jen


----------



## w879jr1 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Good idea?*

The dollar rate against the pound could improve even more. It is anyone's guess whether the decline of the pound will stall or recover. (If only Gordon Brown had some of the charisma of the new US President!)

Coming to the UK is a great idea. It is likely to be a good deal this year whenever you decide to change your money.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 25, 2009)

w879jr1 said:


> The dollar rate against the pound could improve even more.



It could.  But think of it this way: The dollar is probably artificially high due to exuberance over the change of administrations.  In addition, a lot of money is being spent through the recent TARP legislation, and more is likely to be spent in the stimululs package due to be passed by President's Day.

That means that the U.S. is printing up a lot of money that it does not have.  No judgments on this -- I don't want it to be political.  But the printing of excess money backed by nothing in real value is likely to cause a devaluation of the dollar, i.e., inflation.  That means that, at some point, likely in the next year or two, the value of the dollar is likely to decline drastically.  Are we at the top of the dollar's value right now?  Not likely.  But I wouldn't try to time the peak.  My feeling is that the value is good right now, so it's a good time to stock up on Pounds if you visit Britain fairly regularly.

That said, don't discount the weakness in the British monetary system.  Its banks have been trashed, and it is likely to Nationalize some, like the Royal Bank of Scotland.  So, that could lead to further weakness in the Pound.

All I know is that the Pound costs me 25 percent less than it did last summer, so to me, that's a good time to stock up.  If you want to be conservative, dollar cost average in.  In other words, buy a couple of hundred dollars worth now, another couple of hundred in a month or two, and so on until you have enough to get you through your next couple of English vacations.  That's what I'm probably going to do.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hoc said:


> ...  the printing of excess money backed by nothing in real value is likely to cause a devaluation of the dollar, i.e., inflation.  That means that, at some point, likely in the next year or two, the value of the dollar is likely to decline drastically...



I agree that there is some risk; however, the money being spent is actually back-stopped by "something," i.e. T-Bills.  If those scared out of the stock-market and for'ners (like the Chinese), keep buying promissory notes from the Treasury Department at incredibly low rates, it will mitigate the risk of inflation and keep the dollar relatively stong.  Granted, its a big "if."

The more immediate threat, IMO, is deflation.  Declining and deferred consumer spending will keep the economy sputtering for years to come.  Folks will put off buying today what will be cheaper tomorrow, stores will buy less, providers will produce less, and more people will be laid-off.  I'd like to think that at some point, pent up demad will kick in, but unless folks have money in their pocket (not merely credit cards), it'll be a while before anyone can increase their prices for anything.


----------



## scotlass (Jan 25, 2009)

In July 2008, the pound was $2.08.  In September when it went to $1.75, we thought it a good deal and bought our second week at Melfort Club in Scotland.  Pound continued to drop.  Last month, we paid our MF for the two weeks and got a rate of $1.51.  Today the rate is $1.36 and we have two weeks MF to pay for our Broome Park units.  Needless to say, it's a crap shoot as to what it will be in the future, but we are going to pay for BP very soon.  If it gets to $1.04, it will be the rate when we made our original purchase 25 years ago.  Could that happen?  Needless to say, I am annoyed that we paid $1.75 but that's the risk one takes in this crazy market.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 26, 2009)

I paid my 2010 annual fees at Allen House today.  I'll probably continue to buy about 250 pounds every three months until next year July, unless the dollar falls significantly relative to the pound.  So, by the time I go next summer, I'll have about 1,500 pounds for the week, which should do us fine.  I'm doing the same thing with Euros, Canadian Dollars and Korean Won, because we have trips scheduled to all of those places within the next 2 years.  Thinking of paying off my 2010 Aussie timeshare fees early, as well.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 26, 2009)

w879jr1 said:


> Coming to the UK is a great idea. It is likely to be a good deal this year whenever you decide to change your money.



IMO, going to UK in late May will be the best time... If you have tickets to see one of Eric Clapton's concerts at Albert Hall... as I do.


----------



## Blues (Jan 26, 2009)

What's the best way to purchase foreign currency?  I also would like to buy pounds and euros for future trips.  Should I just go to my bank and request they get me some Euro and Pound notes, or is there a better way?  How much commission should I expect to pay?  Thanks.

-Bob


----------



## Hoc (Jan 26, 2009)

Blues said:


> What's the best way to purchase foreign currency?  I also would like to buy pounds and euros for future trips.  Should I just go to my bank and request they get me some Euro and Pound notes, or is there a better way?  How much commission should I expect to pay?  Thanks.
> 
> -Bob



Your credit union probably has the best rates.  I just get mine through Wells Fargo, since their rates are pretty good (right now, about $1.40 per pound), and they don't charge additional transfer fees.  You could get Traveler's checks if you get them for free.  Also, if you're dealing in big volume, there are mutual funds that track the value of foreign currencies, so you can buy 100 shares of the pound fund for $13,600.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 26, 2009)

Blues said:


> What's the best way to purchase foreign currency?  I also would like to buy pounds and euros for future trips.  Should I just go to my bank and request they get me some Euro and Pound notes, or is there a better way?  How much commission should I expect to pay?



"They" say that the best way to obtain foreign currency is by using ATM's in the country you are in.
However, I like to arrive with enuff local currency in my pocket to hit the ground running. Most suppliers build their commission and credit card fees into their exchange rate, which can differ significantly.  So check with a number of different sources (including your bank). I just checked these.  I input 670 GBP for each and obtained the quotes in parentheses (including delivery). 

Wells Fargo Foreign Currency:  https://www.foreignexchangeservices.com/ ($967)
Oanda FX Delivery:  http://www.oanda.com/products/fxdelivery/ ($1020)
Int'l. Currency Express:  http://www1.foreignmoney.com/ ($1,041)
Travelex Foreign Currency: http://www.travelex.com/us/ ($1042)

Wells Fargo has consistently given me the best results, but I'd be interested to hear what other sources folks have used.
------------------
From a SNL skit by Eric Idle:
"You know, there's one thing we English have always loved above all of you Americans, and that is... your money. We have a thousand-year history... you have the money. We have the literature, the poetry, the traditions... you have the money. We have the buildings, the paintings, the gardens, the palaces... you have the money. And that's why we are here tonigt. We are going to hold a telethon for England. If you wish to plesdge money for England, an ancient charity, here is the number to ring: 555-1066."


----------



## Neesie (Jan 27, 2009)

*Euro / Pound*

I thought Britans used euros.

Is the dollar strong against the euro?  I want to plan a trip to Venice within the next year or two and this could really motivate me!:whoopie:


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 27, 2009)

Neesie said:


> I thought Britans used euros.
> Is the dollar strong against the euro?  I want to plan a trip to Venice within the next year or two and this could really motivate me!:whoopie:



England, Scotland + Northern Ireland use British Pounds.  Ireland uses Euros.
Currently, $1.00 will buy you 0.77 Euros.  That's significantly better than in early 2008, but down from its highs in October + November (0.80 euros).  Recently, its been rising and may test its highs from last Fall.
See: http://www.x-rates.com/d/EUR/USD/graph120.html


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 31, 2009)

Neesie said:


> I thought Britans used euros.
> 
> Is the dollar strong against the euro?  I want to plan a trip to Venice within the next year or two and this could really motivate me!:whoopie:



The polls in the UK show the British people strongly oppose adopting the euro in place of the pound.  The people of Denmark and Sweden have been allowed to vote on whether to dump their local kronor for the euro, and the voters of each have voted to keep their independent kronor.  The people of Norway voted down the EU in its entirety, including the euro, and they still use thier own kronor.  Switzerland is not in the EU and uses its own franc (or frank as it is spelled in the German-speaking part of the country).  Most of eastern Europe also used their own forints, zloty, lei, crowns, etc. but are eventually required under thier EU accession treaties to switch to the euro.

Even in Italy, a cabinet minister in the last Berlousconi government floated the idea of abandoning the euro and reintroducing an independent lira.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 31, 2009)

Many years ago, one could use AAA to buy pounds, French francs, Swiss francs, Dutch guilders, and German marks denominated travellers checks at very good rates and as an AAA member without fees.  The problem was in using them in Europe, as few merchants in these countries take them.  One had to find the Amex office to cash them in, again without fee.  After the euro came out, I tried this again, but the exchange rate was terrible.  I have checked once since with the same result.  In the old days, this was a good way to lock in an exchange rate when the dollar was on an upward path, but it does not seem to work any more.

The local banks I have checked rates with in North Carolina in the past give awful exchange rates, and it would be poor value to change money ahead of time with them.

Having money on hand when I arrive has never been a problem.  In the UK, when I arrive at Gatwick, I use plastic (CapOne) to buy a rail ticket to Victoria Station, then walk outside the station across the street to a currency exchange office that always has great rates and no commission and change cash there.  The exchange offices inside the station are another matter, as they have bad rates, high commissions, or both.

If you really need money at the airport, you can usually find exchange offices with bad rates and/or high commissions at most European airports (Zurich is an exception - good rates in both terminals and no commision in one of them).  There are usually ATM's but beware of machine owner fees on these.  Also almost all airport shops, including fast foods will take dollars and give change in local currency, usually at not that great a rate but at least without a commission.  This can be an option for small amounts of local currency.  Airport exchange offices in US airports offer bad rates and/or high commissions.

In the UK, many bank ATM's do not charge a machine owner fee, and they usually tell you that on the screen.  Elsewhere in Europe that may be a crap shoot unless you use a guidebook that tells you which banks charge what on ATM's.  In Greece, for example, all bank ATM's do charge a user fee on ATM's but they vary, so you need to look out of the banks with the lowest fees.

The other thing to watch out for with ATM's is the fee that your bank charges.  They do this two ways, a percentage plus a flat fee per use.  The per use charge at my two Credit Union accounts is 75 cents and the percentage charge is 1 percent.  The bank I still use, but will probably close out, charges $3 flat fee per usage plus 3%.

Are ATM's the best? Not here in eastern Europe.  Exchange offices here almost never charge a commission, and rates are great.  I can often change currencies at within one half of a percent of the mid-market interbank rate, and occasionally even get a better rate than the interbank rate.  Sometimes even a double conversion offers a better deal at exchange houses here than ATM's.  Recently I needed some Swiss francs to pay a bill in Switzerland but was not going to be travelling there.  In converting dollars (the currency I am paid in) to local currency, I got a rate within a bit less than half a percent of mid-market interbank rate, and when I went to convert that local currency to Swiss francs, I got a rate almost a full percentage point BETTER than the midmarket interbank rate.  So on that double conversion, using exchange offices, I came out almost half a point better, on net, than the interbank mid-market rate.  The same is no longer true in most of western Europe.  Since the euro came in, the rates at the exchange offices have gotten much worse than in the days of national currencies.




Talent312 said:


> "They" say that the best way to obtain foreign currency is by using ATM's in the country you are in.
> However, I like to arrive with enuff local currency in my pocket to hit the ground running. Most suppliers build their commission and credit card fees into their exchange rate, which can differ significantly.  So check with a number of different sources (including your bank). I just checked these.  I input 670 GBP for each and obtained the quotes in parentheses (including delivery).
> 
> Wells Fargo Foreign Currency:  https://www.foreignexchangeservices.com/ ($967)
> ...


----------



## Keitht (Jan 31, 2009)

Neesie said:


> I thought Britans used euros.



NO, NO, NO, NO, NO. By the way did I mention ----- NO.  We have our own currency and aren't about to give it up any time soon.  Even the current government who historically have been hell bent on dragging us into the Mickey Mouse currency are saying it ain't gonna happen now.  
Wales was left off the countries of the UK who use the £ in a previous reply.  Although seen as backward and insular by some, they still do use the £ as well.  
Joking apart, the weakness of the £ against the $ certainly does make the UK an attractive destination from the US, and we have some very nice resorts too.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2009)

I used AMEX traveler's checks and converted them to pounds at the post office in the UK, for a low exchange fee.  My daughter's BF who is a Scotsman advised me that this was a good way to go.  Also, the owner of the flat I was renting wanted to be paid in cash, so I needed a large amount of cash.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 31, 2009)

Keitht said:


> Joking apart, the weakness of the £ against the $ certainly does make the UK an attractive destination from the US, and we have some very nice resorts too.



I just want to get back to New Tayyabs in Whitechapel and have some of the best Pakistani/Punjabi food I've ever eaten in my life.  And now for something like $15 per person for dinner!!!

In fact, next time I'm in London, I would not be surprised if I ate at New Tayyabs 3 nights out of 6.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 31, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> "They" say that the best way to obtain foreign currency is by using ATM's in the country you are in.



That doesn't help if you're planning to go in, say, summer 2010, but want to lock in the exchange rate now.  Also, my experience with using foreign ATMs is that the exchange rate is variable, you have to pay the ATM service fees for two banks, I have not found the rate to be significantly better than the rate at Wells Fargo here in the U.S. (by more than a penny or two per hundred dollar), and the banks often charge exchange rate service fees on top of the ATM withdrawal service fees.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 31, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I used AMEX traveler's checks...



Traveler's checks?  Now that's a blast from the past.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Traveler's checks?  Now that's a blast from the past.



Normally I wouldn't bother with Traveler's checks, but I need  £700 cash for the flat I was renting, and my bank only allows withdrawls of $200 per day, so I needed a way to get £700 in one transaction.  I was able to do that for a reasonable fee by cashing traveler's checks at the post office.


----------



## jmatias (Jan 31, 2009)

We are planning a trip to London in August for 1 week followed by a week in Paris.

Reading here and on Flyertalk looks like the Schwab CC is good b/c of no foreign transaction fees.

But about how much cash should I have?

Jen


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 31, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Normally I wouldn't bother with Traveler's checks, but I need  £700 cash for the flat I was renting, and my bank only allows withdrawls of $200 per day, so I needed a way to get £700 in one transaction.  I was able to do that for a reasonable fee by cashing traveler's checks at the post office.



I had an experience in Germany where I needed 500 euros ASAP. The ATM would only let me have 250. I went to another ATM from the same bank down the street and got another 250. Why I could do that and not get 500 at the first one is beyond me. My bank would have let me have the 500 so the limit was with the German bank.

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 1, 2009)

Hoc said:


> That doesn't help if you're planning to go in, say, summer 2010, but want to lock in the exchange rate now.  Also, my experience with using foreign ATMs is that the exchange rate is variable, you have to pay the ATM service fees for two banks, I have not found the rate to be significantly better than the rate at Wells Fargo here in the U.S. (by more than a penny or two per hundred dollar), and the banks often charge exchange rate service fees on top of the ATM withdrawal service fees.



If you are using ATM's the smart thing to do is use an ATM card from a US credit union, which generally have reasonable ATM fees, not one from a bank which has fees that are usually not reasonable. The Plus or Cirrus network charges 1% for doing the conversion, which is reasonable.  A credit union generally just passes this on.  A bank adds on another 1% or now often 2% for which it performs absolutely no service.  The best is a CapOne ATM card from their online bank, which charges 0% as they even eat the Plus or Cirrus charge.  The per use fee can range from 0 at some credit unions to 50 or 75 cents at others and up to $5 at some banks.  As to the machine owners fee, in the UK, the ATM will usually tell you if there is such a fee and at many ATM's attached to banks there is not one.

If I am outside London, I generally change money at an ATM using my credit union ATM card.  If I am in London, I use an exchange office I know offers a good rate and no commission.


----------



## bevans (Feb 1, 2009)

*money exchange*

My wife and I are going to London then on to Normandy in March. This will be our first trip and we will be landing at Heathrow and taking the Tube to our hotel downtown near the British Museum. So when I get off the plane and head for the Tube do I pick up enough Euro's at the airport to pay for the tube ride or buy some over here from my credit union? Also, we will be taking the train from Charing Cross Station to Dover then the ferry to Calais then renting a car for the drive to Normandy. It looks like from my research that I will not need to buy advance tickets for the train leg but maybe for the ferry crossing is this correct? Thanks, Curt


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 1, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> If you are using ATM's the smart thing to do is use an ATM card from a US credit union, which generally have reasonable ATM fees, not one from a bank which has fees that are usually not reasonable. The Plus or Cirrus network charges 1% for doing the conversion, which is reasonable.  A credit union generally just passes this on.  A bank adds on another 1% or now often 2% for which it performs absolutely no service.  The best is a CapOne ATM card from their online bank, which charges 0% as they even eat the Plus or Cirrus charge.  The per use fee can range from 0 at some credit unions to 50 or 75 cents at others and up to $5 at some banks.  As to the machine owners fee, in the UK, the ATM will usually tell you if there is such a fee and at many ATM's attached to banks there is not one.
> 
> If I am outside London, I generally change money at an ATM using my credit union ATM card.  If I am in London, I use an exchange office I know offers a good rate and no commission.



I agree. Credit Unions usually have the best foreign exchange process. I always use my Credit Union Card for cash withdrawals. I also use a Capital One Card for charges in Europe or other Foreign Countries. It seems to have the best rates and mimimun or no extra fees. I stopped using AMEX for foreign travel a year or two ago when they started tacking on the extra fees. 

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 1, 2009)

bevans said:


> My wife and I are going to London then on to Normandy in March. This will be our first trip and we will be landing at Heathrow and taking the Tube to our hotel downtown near the British Museum. So when I get off the plane and head for the Tube do I pick up enough Euro's at the airport to pay for the tube ride or buy some over here from my credit union? Also, we will be taking the train from Charing Cross Station to Dover then the ferry to Calais then renting a car for the drive to Normandy. It looks like from my research that I will not need to buy advance tickets for the train leg but maybe for the ferry crossing is this correct? Thanks, Curt



I avoid Heathrow, which the _In Your Pocket_ travel guidebook series recently named the worst airport in Europe, and fly TATL into Gatwick or intra-Europe into Gatwick, Stansted, or Luton.  You will need British pounds to pay for things in the UK, which does not take Euros.  You will need euros in France, however.

While I know that the Gatwick Express and Southern Railway, both of which have service from Gatwick to Victoria Station take plastic, I am not 100% certain about the tube, but I think it does as well.  I am not certain of the exchange offices or their rates in the British Museum area.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 1, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> While I know that the Gatwick Express and Southern Railway, both of which have service from Gatwick to Victoria Station take plastic, I am not 100% certain about the tube, but I think it does as well.  I am not certain of the exchange offices or their rates in the British Museum area.



I haven't been to London in a long time so can't help regarding the acceptability of plastic on the Underground.  One point that is worth making is that if you use notes/bills in the ticket machines you get all the change in coins.  Don't put in a £20 note for a £1.50 ticket or you'll be walking lopsided all day.  (Don't ask how I know  )


----------



## Hoc (Feb 2, 2009)

Keitht said:


> I haven't been to London in a long time so can't help regarding the acceptability of plastic on the Underground.  One point that is worth making is that if you use notes/bills in the ticket machines you get all the change in coins.  Don't put in a £20 note for a £1.50 ticket or you'll be walking lopsided all day.  (Don't ask how I know  )



I return to London enough that I have an Oyster Card, which does take plastic for refills and is useable on the tube.  The problem I find is that, 50 percent or so of the time, London Oyster Card mechanical refill stations reject my American credit card, and I have to stand in a very long line (often 15-20 minutes) to get a human being to run them for me.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 2, 2009)

One idea that hasn't been mentioned is to go to a currency exchange house where you live. I live in a medium-to-large city, (approx 1 million people) and there are a couple of currency exchange places downtown (conveniently across the street from the office building I work at!) that exchange currency at rates much better than any of the local banks or credit unions, and better than anything I was able to find in Britain, France, Italy or Spain last summer. 

So it might be looking into. I've started buying either Euros or Pounds every month, both to lock in what might be a good rate and as a way to save for upcoming trips.

Michael


----------



## Hoc (Feb 2, 2009)

bizaro86 said:


> One idea that hasn't been mentioned is to go to a currency exchange house where you live.



One reason I did not mention this is that the only currency exchange houses we have here in Orange County are Travelex.  Their exchange rates are so bad that you could add a 15 percent service fee on top of your exchange anywhere else and do better.  But for those of you who have a currency exchange house that offers better rates than your local bank or credit union, you should really explore their rates.

Just remember that a Credit Union is a nonprofit organization, so if you belong to one, you should certainly check the rates there.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 2, 2009)

Hoc said:


> One reason I did not mention this is that the only currency exchange houses we have here in Orange County are Travelex.  Their exchange rates are so bad that you could add a 15 percent service fee on top of your exchange anywhere else and do better.  But for those of you who have a currency exchange house that offers better rates than your local bank or credit union, you should really explore their rates.
> 
> Just remember that a Credit Union is a nonprofit organization, so if you belong to one, you should certainly check the rates there.



I agree.  Travelex has awful rates, whereever you go.  Most of the big exchange chains are that way.  It is usually the smaller exchange offices that offer the best rates.  Also, in just about all countries that have adopted the euro, exchange rates have gotten noticibly worse and commissions more pervasive since those countries lost their independent currencies.  I used to know of exchange houses with great rates and no commissions in Paris, for example, but these are now either out of business or their rates are no longer great and they have added commissions.

In exchanging with an exchange house, one has to remember both ways in which one may be charged.  All exchange houses make their profit by charging a lower rate to buy a foreign currrency than they sell it for.  The differential in this spread is their profit.  Some also add another fee, double dipping and making it harder to compare rates, by adding a ''commission'', something akin to a bank ''junk fee''. Even worse for small transactions is the minimum commission, which is often seen at airports. Commissions have become pervasive in countries that use the euro.  It wasn't so much this way back in the days of the independent currencies.  In eastern Europe, however, commissions are usually rare, and you only have to look at the differential between buying and selling rates, or better if you can do some research and compare currency buying rates for the currency you have with the mid-market interbank rate.

Many exchange houses here make a clear statement ''no commission'' on their signs.  If in doubt ask.  One eastern European city where commissions used to be fairly common, although this is changing, is Prague.  One major chain of exchange houses there used to have a small sign that showed their commission in units of Czech currency rather than as a percentage.  Many customers probably did not grasp that this amounted to a 9.8% commission in addition to the differential in rates.

Generally exchanges offices inside an airport or train station gives a bad rate, high commission, or both, but walking just outside a train station often produces a good rate with no commission.  One exception is the Zurich airport, where the bank exchange offices in both terminals offer good rates, and one of the two does that with no commission and the other with a rather small commission as commissions go.

I try to find an exchange house with a 2% or less differential between buying and selling rates, and at the very most 3%.  Here locally, the differential between buying and selling rates is usually 1% or less between either dollars or euros and local currency, and with no commission.  At times it is less than half of one percent.  For other currencies, there is a wider spread buy most of that is on the buying side of the differential, and the selling rates are often very close to the midmarket rate.  That means I can often do a double exchange by way of local currency into quite a few currencies at a rate much better than if I was in other country doing a direct exchange.


----------



## bevans (Feb 4, 2009)

*car rental*

I usually rent a car through Costco when we travel in the U.S. as they allow a second driver for free. It does not look like they do this for rentals in Europe. Does anybody know the best way to go for a rental in Calais for driving in France? Thanks, Curt


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 4, 2009)

bevans said:


> I usually rent a car through Costco when we travel in the U.S. as they allow a second driver for free. It does not look like they do this for rentals in Europe. Does anybody know the best way to go for a rental in Calais for driving in France? Thanks, Curt



For years, I found the best deals at www.europebycar.com or www.autoeurope.com , but lately I have done better at Economy Car Rentals.  The link for that is on the car rental links at www.timeshareforums.com under link directory.  I dont recall it off the top of my head.  All of these firms are well established consolidators.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hoc said:


> It could.  But think of it this way: The dollar is probably artificially high due to exuberance over the change of administrations.  In addition, a lot of money is being spent through the recent TARP legislation, and more is likely to be spent in the stimululs package due to be passed by President's Day.
> 
> That means that the U.S. is printing up a lot of money that it does not have.  No judgments on this -- I don't want it to be political.  But the printing of excess money backed by nothing in real value is likely to cause a devaluation of the dollar, i.e., inflation.  That means that, at some point, likely in the next year or two, the value of the dollar is likely to decline drastically.  Are we at the top of the dollar's value right now?  Not likely.  But I wouldn't try to time the peak.  My feeling is that the value is good right now, so it's a good time to stock up on Pounds if you visit Britain fairly regularly.
> 
> ...



It's rare, but I completely agree with you on this topic.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 17, 2009)

When I was in London in Aug, the exchange rate of C$ to GBP is more or less what I was used to but I was tremendously surprised when I went after xMas to get around C$1.80 per GBP which is about the lowest I remembered and I lived there for 2 years and make frequent trips there.  US 1.4 to GBP is pretty decent so I would stock up at least a little bit for a trip.

The tube automated machines do take credit cards.  If I only need s small amount for some things to tie me over, I have also bought something small at the duty free as you exit and give them some currency.  The rates are not fantastic but no fees.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 17, 2009)

If you are in London for a week, buy a weekly pass and it would give you an Oyster card for free.  Otherwise it is only 3 GBP deposit and can save you a lot of money.


----------



## bevans (Feb 27, 2009)

Mary, when you say stock up do you mean buy some here before I go? I am going to London in two weeks and wondered if I should buy some pounds before going or just get them out of a atm machine when I get there? Currently Wells Fargo sells them for about 5% above the price in the finance section in the paper. Thanks, Curt


----------



## Hoc (Feb 27, 2009)

bevans said:


> Mary, when you say stock up do you mean buy some here before I go? I am going to London in two weeks and wondered if I should buy some pounds before going or just get them out of a atm machine when I get there? Currently Wells Fargo sells them for about 5% above the price in the finance section in the paper. Thanks, Curt



I don't know that two weeks makes a big difference either way.


----------



## rosebud5 (Feb 28, 2009)

*ATM*

To get the most of your money, use the ATM. You get the best exchange rate and ATM's are all over the place. You might want to take a little currency with you, but I wouldn't take anymore than what is needed for a taxi or train. Also, it's a good idea to call your credit card company and let them know you'll be out of the company so they dont think your credit card number was stolen.


----------

